# 1992 fleetwood 34J



## mike spradley (Feb 25, 2006)

Recently bought 1992 fleetwood bounder 34J, with no coach info. available. Would like to know capasity of holding tanks, ie: fresh water, grey and black.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2006)

1992 fleetwood 34J

Mike I would contact Fleetwood and they should be able to give this info or maybe someone here will have it.  Good luck


----------

